# Wirless music streaming: Apple Airport?



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2011)

Currently, we stream Pandora through our Blackberries. We use the headphone jack and a 3.5mm cable to connect it to the Aux jack on our stereo. It works fine, but obviously requires it to be physically "plugged in". 

Would an AppleAirport work for this? My understanding is you can set it up with your router...then use the 3.5 jack on the airport to connect to the stereo. Anyone done this? How about with an iPad?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an airport express. It's not hooked up right now, but it works pretty good. It also has a usb port so you can share a printer. I don't know if they make them still. The Apple TV will do all of that and it's only $99. I think it's probably replaced it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess they do still sell it: http://store.apple.com/us/product/M...ess-AirTunes?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg&mco=MTA4NTc4MTE

I guess the advantage of the express is you can put it just about anywhere in the house you want.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 7, 2011)

If you have a newer blu ray player many have audio streaming capabilities built in too. We recently bought a Sony blu ray player and it has Slacker, Pandora, and many others. It's replaced all of our other means of playing music in the home.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm just looking for something simple for our VT place. We have a basic shelf system and it's on the loft shelf. So if I could use something that didn't require plugging the BB/Ipad into the stereo, it would be a huge help.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 8, 2011)

Any chance your shelf system has bluetooth?  If it did you could connect your BB/Ipad to it using bluetooth. No wires needed. 

If your shelf system doesn't have bluetooth maybe you could get one of these? Or something similar? 
http://www.amazon.com/Jabra-A120s-100-61210000-02-Bluetooth-Adaptor/dp/B000FL4GBI


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Any chance your shelf system has bluetooth?  If it did you could connect your BB/Ipad to it using bluetooth. No wires needed.
> 
> If your shelf system doesn't have bluetooth maybe you could get one of these? Or something similar?
> http://www.amazon.com/Jabra-A120s-100-61210000-02-Bluetooth-Adaptor/dp/B000FL4GBI



That should work! Much cheaper than an Airport...and probably easier to set up. Thanks!


----------



## vcunning (Mar 9, 2011)

Glenn, I have an extra one for you.  It's actually in Vermont.  Come pick it up this weekend.

As I think you know, I went with the Sonos system and router with the iPad app.  It's a little pricey, but very cool for streaming all sorts of music.  Probably overkill since you already have a system.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2011)

You rock Vince!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 21, 2011)

I set up the AirPort Express Friday night in VT. It's pretty straight forward; you just need to plug it in to a router/modem or PC via ethernet so the software can "find" it. I joined our existing network, set up a password and it worked....then stopped. A quick reboot of the modem and router and it was good to go. I've got it up the loft and have a 3.5mm cable connecting it to our shelf system. AirPlay is really cool; it works in Pandora or via the iPod app on the iPad. Yesterday, I ran outside with the iPad and stood by our firepit (still burried in snow!) and I was able to control the music out there...very slick. Now I just have to wire up some outdoor speakers....and get a speaker switch. 

I had ordered the bluetooth adapters listed above. Unfortunately, they won't stay paired with the blackberries. I was bummed because I could have used one in my Jeep and one with our home stereo. No biggie though, the AirPort takes care of that and we really needed a wireless solution there.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 21, 2011)

Glenn,  I've got some Boaton Acoustic outdoor speakers at my CT home.  I put a volume control in the wall on the inside before you get on the deck.  It works great!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent Vince! We're thinking of doing two outdoor setups in VT: A set of outdoor speakers for the deck; a set of rock speakers for the firepit. We'll have to do a summer get together to test everything out. And make sure the PBR tates the same in the warmer weather.....


----------

